# Making Zelda's rupee chest



## Daeron20 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi!

Here i present my last "work of art".

It's a little chest for my future wife, because, she said yes when i asked her to marry me.XD

This is the final result























And here you find the previous steps...


Spoiler








I started with a similar case (i bought two at first)





I reduced the width of the case and i put a mirror at the base

And i started with the details of the case





































Making off rupee (i did two rupees, but the first ended awful)
first rupee

















Second rupee(carved from a piece of wood)







And that's all.XD


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2015)

That's soo romantic and cute~


----------



## zezzo (Nov 3, 2015)

nice. Hope you have an awesome life


----------



## SomeGamer (Nov 3, 2015)

zezzo said:


> life


Autocorrect! (Or not? )


----------



## zezzo (Nov 3, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Autocorrect! (Or not? )


not LOL


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice! good luck


----------



## Agent4834 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ha years ago I made a ring for my GF, and I put it in one of the tin mushrooms that you get the mints in. She opened it up, and was mad that I ate all the mints. 

Very nice work man.


----------

